# MARINE STEAM ENGINE AND DYNAMO VIDEO



## Don1966

I finally got around to completing the mounting of my engine and dynamo. I am not very pleased with the video, but for now it is the best I have. This has been a very satisfying project and one I had wanted to making for quiet a while. I hope you enjoy my video.
For anyone interested this is the built http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=18958.0
Don


----------



## ProdEng

Very nice project in every respect, well done. The dynamo and the lamp really set the scene with your lovely engine :bow:

Jan


----------



## steamer

Yeah baby! 

Awesome Don!

 :bow:

Some Karma from me!

Dave


----------



## Ogaryd

Hi Don,

  Beautiful job well done, You can display that project on my shelf anyday :bow:

                                                            Gary


----------



## moconnor

Hello Don,

Wonderful job documenting your project. Thanks for taking the time and effort to share it with us. Beautiful finishes and presentation as always. Well done!

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## ozzie46

Beautiful looking and running engine.  :bow: :bow: :bow:

  Here's a K

 Ron


----------



## smfr

That's a lovely setup, Don. Congratulations!


----------



## arnoldb

Well done indeed Don :bow:

 Thm: The black for the dynamo body looks great.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak

Very Nice Don. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Don1966

Thanks guys for all you kind comments. I am rather proud of it. It has been a while getting there. This has been my fourth engine venture, but I finally got my motor generator setup I have wanted. 

Don


----------



## kustomkb

Congratulations Don.

It's really nice to see a beautiful engine doing some work and the lamp to showcase itself is such a great idea.


----------

